# 18 x 8.5 with 42mm offset on stock gto



## rountree23 (Sep 10, 2012)

will 18 x 8.5 with a 42 mm offset fit on a stock 2006 gto without having to roll the fenders???


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The wheels should fit. The question will really be what size tires. The wheel will stick outward only about 1/2" more than stock. What wheel are you going with?


----------



## rountree23 (Sep 10, 2012)

i want to go with a 245/40/r18, but thats the question, i want to know if they will fit with that rim and tire, without having to roll the fenders?


----------



## rountree23 (Sep 10, 2012)

going with the Enkei Klamp black with the red lip


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I think that should work. Like I said you can look at what room you have now and add a half an inch to the outside. Remember that the top of the rear tires tip in as the spring compresses. On the front check your distance now to the strut. You may have a smaller tire on now but remember that with a wider wheel it reduces tires bulging out compared to a narrower rim.


----------



## kallemero (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm using 235/40-18 and 8.5x18 with ET 42.
Car still have stock suspension, with no problems.

Front might be rubbing if lowered (outside), on the inside I have around 0.3" space to the strut. In the rear I'm thinking of getting the same rim but ET35 and 9.5", a lot of space to the fenders.

You must check tyre width, as they are different for each brand/model.
I have Falken FK452 and if you look at the size/spec (link below), the 235/40-18 are wider than the 245/40-18 (but not much) 9.6 vs 9.5.

Tires - FK452 - Falken Tire.

The old tires was Bridgestone/Yokohama and they differ an inch installed on the rim. Yokohama the wall was perfect (upright), but Bridgestone was looking for a 7.5" rim as the side was in a 45' angle on the 8.5" rim.

See my garage pictures.


----------



## Aussie_Cruiser (Nov 2, 2012)

You can fit 20x8.5 +45 with a 245/30R20 with no problems or rolling, so a 18x8.5 with a 235/40R18 will be a walk in the park


----------

